# 84% cut to the LWCF?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

LWCF is a bi-partisan successful program that has bolstered access and sportsman opportunity, and the current administration is proposing to slash that budget by 84%. All funding is also removed from money that has been dedicated to saving the sage brush sea out here in the west. Bad for wildlife, bad for sportsmen.

https://www.ammoland.com/2017/05/wh...ndemned-public-lands-sportsmen/#ixzz4hw8a7haA


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Don't blame me, I didn't vote for him. But any of us that got played on that pragmatic gamble, deserve what we get. And BHA deserves some serious ridicule for backing that Zinke, Jr. play, even if it was behind the scenes.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Lonetree said:


> Don't blame me, I didn't vote for him. But any of us that got played on that pragmatic gamble, deserve what we get. And BHA deserves some serious ridicule for backing that Zinke, Jr. play, even if it was behind the scenes.


My opinion on Trump Jr. really started to change a couple weeks ago when I saw he was out rallying with Gianforte who is running for Zinkes open seat. Gianforte has been publicly and completely pro-transfer and sale of public lands. It's becoming more and more clear this is going to be a bumpy ride, and I hope midterms in 2018 smoothen it out a bit.

As for Zinke, I think he's the best we could have hoped for and his record while spotty was better than any others being considered. He seems to be all about saying the right things while doing to wrong things.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> My opinion on Trump Jr. really started to change a couple weeks ago when I saw he was out rallying with Gianforte who is running for Zinkes open seat. Gianforte has been publicly and completely pro-transfer and sale of public lands. It's becoming more and more clear this is going to be a bumpy ride, and I hope midterms in 2018 smoothen it out a bit.
> 
> As for Zinke, I think he's the best we could have hoped for and his record while spotty was better than any others being considered. He seems to be all about saying the right things while doing to wrong things.


Two things:

1. I generally agree with you, but Trump Jr. being out with Gianforte in MT probably has a lot less to do with the public lands issue than the letter next to his name. He's more than likely trying to ensure that as many seats in the house and the senate remain red, whether I think that is the best thing or not. I agree that Gianforte isn't the ally we would select in the public land's battle, but just a point of clarification.

2. I'm not thrilled with Zinke, but he is probably the best we could have done under the circumstances. I think there is a lot of him being forced to toe the line that prevents him from being a very meaningful public lands advocate in his current position. He was an ardent supporter of the LWCF when he was in congress, but seems to be doing a lot of taking whatever the boss gives him when it comes to his department. He seems to believe that if he invokes the name of Teddy often enough, we won't care what he is actually doing/not doing in support of public lands and access.


----------

